# My Invicta was stolen today



## Nato060

I know, I know, it's only a $100 Invicta, but I am SERIOUSLY missing it. I was at the beach today, (it's Florida and like 80 degrees) so I decided to take my trusty 8926. I wanted to finally fix my watch tan lines so I took off my watch and stuck it in my bag on my towel and went out for a swim. I return and find my Invicta missing. Nothing else was gone, everything was there, even the gold chain I took off was still there, but my Invicta was no where to be seen. I searched around EVERYWHERE. I looked under my towel, around my towel. I even dug around the general area but it was totally gone. I don't know if I'll be buying another, cause the quality with Invicta watches is really unpredictable (in the case of my now missing 8926 it was one of the rare cases of a good quality Invicta). I know it's a very cheap watch, but I really miss it, I even modified the seconds hand to make it special, and now it's gone. But on another note, is there anything, anything at all I can do about a missing or stolen watch? I know, as I said before, that it's a very affordable watch and can be found almost anywhere for south of $100, but I'd _really _like to get mine back. 







It will be missed...


----------



## RedneckVostokGuy

If you got the older model with the Miyota, then they've only gotten better. Besides, wasn't it a gamble buying the 8926 to begin with? It's one of the very few good models Invicta puts out, and it's affordable enough to replace.  It's a safe bet you'll get another good one.


----------



## Ottovonn

I'm sorry about your loss. You can try posting in the stolen watches sub-forum.


----------



## jkchua

The one who stole it probably thought it was a Rolex Sub and quickly snagged it neglecting your gold chain 

Anyways, sorry for your loss. Good luck with the replacement


----------



## LouS

That stinks. The obvious resemblance tempts thieves unfortunately


----------



## Nato060

RedneckVostokGuy said:


> If you got the older model with the Miyota, then they've only gotten better. Besides, wasn't it a gamble buying the 8926 to begin with? It's one of the very few good models Invicta puts out, and it's affordable enough to replace.  It's a safe bet you'll get another good one.


Mine was actually the newer one with the Seiko movement. Either way I hope the thief is enjoying his $100 (probably less since I jacked up the logo, replaced the seconds hand, and brushed the center links), so more like $50. Shame...


----------



## bocbass

That sucks hard. I HATE thieves. I hope you are able to find a new watch that makes you just as happy!


----------



## camb66

Some ordinary people around.


----------



## RedneckVostokGuy

Nato060 said:


> Mine was actually the newer one with the Seiko movement. Either way I hope the thief is enjoying his $100 (probably less since I jacked up the logo, replaced the seconds hand, and brushed the center links), so more like $50. Shame...


Thieves suck, dude. Sorry about the theft.


----------



## Nato060

Thanks for the replies guys, I think I may try an Orient out, probably a Mako. I've heard nothing but good things about those.


----------



## Toothbras

That sucks. Hopefully this dirtball cried when he got home and realized he didn't have a Rolex.


----------



## Rowhyd

Just goes to show that just because a watch doesn't cost a fortune, doesn't stop it being meaningful or special to the owner. 

Have you reported the theft? If that watch meant something to you, regardless of the cost, it may be an option worth considering...


----------



## mrtoren

Take solace in the sickening distress the thief probably experienced at the nearest pawn shop when he found out the $5,000 watch he thought he stole was actually worth closer $50.


----------



## HelloNasty1

Bite tongue, bite tongue...no one deserves to be stolen from for that I'm sorry. 
Wanna be Sub, surely thief felt like he was the one that got robbed.


----------



## Monocrom

Honestly, yeah; the thief might have taken a quick glance at it and thought it was a Rolex. Hopefully, karma will catch up to him.


----------



## Bronte

Nato060 said:


> Thanks for the replies guys, I think I may try an Orient out, probably a Mako. I've heard nothing but good things about those.


I think it's a great opportunity to get an Orient or another affordable. You being at a beach is pretty wild... It's about 10 degrees here. I'd pay $100 just for a day at the beach.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stonechild

Sorry to hear that man. Its so frustrating to be victimized knowing that a spineless theif benifited from your loss. Oh well - I hope what goes around comes around.


----------



## Monocrom

Nato060 said:


> Thanks for the replies guys, I think I may try an Orient out, probably a Mako. I've heard nothing but good things about those.


Excellent watch. One of my classmates at the medical institute I used to attend liked it so much that they stole it out of a secure drawer.


----------



## Perseus

That stinks! Stealing is for bums and politicians.


----------



## sk0eric

Perseus said:


> That stinks! Stealing is for bums and politicians.


LOL^^^ people should never steal. the government hates competition XD


----------



## AngryBaconGod

Sorry for your loss.

Jealous that you are at the beach mid January and swimming.

The snow here says, "hi!"


----------



## Bahoomba

Getting ripped off is never a good thing, regardless of the item. Thankfully, it should be replaceable, and you've already figured worthy alternatives. But take some advice from a New Yorker: If you value something, never let it out of your sight - or grasp. Too many sharks...


----------



## bluloo

No one likes having something stolen from them. The thief should DIAF.

Look at it this way, now you've got an excuse to buy a new watch.


----------



## 40sjuker

Bummer!


----------



## drockadam

Sorry to hear mate! I know the 8926 is a great watch! It's my favourite watch of my small collection. I would hate to get it stolen. I think I'd go insane actually! I've brushed my bracelet as well! I was in the same position as you were... I was at the beach in Manhattan Beach in SoCal, and my Invicta came with me! I swam with it and such, then decided that my left wrist needed a little sun! So I just put it on my right wrist, instead of setting it down.


----------



## Nato060

drockadam said:


> Sorry to hear mate! I know the 8926 is a great watch! It's my favourite watch of my small collection. I would hate to get it stolen. I think I'd go insane actually! I've brushed my bracelet as well! I was in the same position as you were... I was at the beach in Manhattan Beach in SoCal, and my Invicta came with me! I swam with it and such, then decided that my left wrist needed a little sun! So I just put it on my right wrist, instead of setting it down.


Haha, same scenario except you handled it smarter. Now that it's all happened and there's nothing I can do about it I realized how stupid I was, I easily could have put it on my right wrist.


----------



## Space_Time

Really sad. Thieves work fast. I wonder how fast this interaction was. In other words from the time watch was off wrist, till the time the theif stuck his hand in the towel.

Anyway,

Space_Time


----------



## rico college

I'm sorry but for the longest time I thought this was a joke thread. Lol


----------



## COPO

Same one I bought. I decided to swap the SS band with a waffle rubber strap. I did the same with my Luminox swapped the SS band for a rubber one just to change the looks. I would just buy another one and chalk this up as a learning experience. Remember, we learn from our mistakes. Lucky it wasn't a Rolex.


----------



## Monocrom

Which particular Luminox model is that next to your Invicta?


----------



## Time Passages

:-( Sorry to hear that. 
I know how things like that go as I had my Boogie board stolen one time at the beach. 

Suggestion should you want to leave your watch on shore. 
Bring along a ziploc bag and place the watch inside. 
Bury it in the sand beneath your towel. 

Hope you find another watch soon.


----------



## Koolranch

This story brings me great pain. I lost my 8926 11 years ago in the Caribbean. I thought it was the greatest watch ever. I hope you get another one to replace it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool.

I sorry about your Invicta Pro Diver. Even though it is a cheap sub homage watch. A lot of Invicta Pro Divers have become beater watches, and have become more to some people than a cheap watch. My guess is, the person who stole your watch thought it was a Rolex Submariner right when they saw you put in your bag, and grabbed it. I would not be surprised that they even looked online to see how much it cost too. At least look on the bright side. It wasn't an expensive watch. And, you can always get another beater watch. There is always something nice about getting a new watch, whatever it might be.,


----------



## VNN

Hi,I'm new to the forum and am very youbg(16) and am interested in starting to collect watches...

Firstly what is a WIS?

Secondly I have bought a gold invicta pro diver 8930OB and I love it for my basic level(I know I know)...

But I've seen people change the second hand and clasp to a Rolex style one and I think it'll be fun if I did to...

Firstly where would I get a Rolex style seconds hand and how would I put it on the invicta?

Thanks!


----------

